# MIUI 4.5 GB Based



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

This is by far the most entertaining and fully functioning ROM available right now.

If you want a ROM that is a true daily driver that just plain is good stuff, this is the ROM for you.

I recommend the MeeGo theme with perfect keyboard using black/blue theme with Go Launcher!

The best combo ever!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

